# AMD Radeon HD 5870 X2 Pictured



## btarunr (Sep 25, 2009)

Behold AMD's, and soon aimed to be the industry's most powerful graphics accelerator: Radeon HD 5870 X2 "Hemlock". Armed with two "Cypress" Radeon HD 5870 graphics processors, this dual-GPU monstrosity packs twice the shader compute power. From the looks of it, the card is slightly longer than its single-GPU sibling from the series, and is better ventilated, although the cooler design more or less resembles it. It draws its power from one 6+2 pin and one 6 pin PCI-E power connectors, just like two of its ancestors in the R700 and R680. Listed for pre-order on a European online store, a Radeon HD 5870 X2 by Club3D is priced at 677 EUR (incl. applicable taxes, 568.9 EUR excluding). 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 25, 2009)

the longest consumer level GPU ever?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 25, 2009)

that is a long graphics card.......


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 25, 2009)

over 9000 mm?


----------



## qubit (Sep 25, 2009)

Incredible - these aren't due for release until a couple of months. Looks like AMD might release them early to give nvidia a good kicking.


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 25, 2009)

I reckon these cards will need a new suspension system designed for them...


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 25, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> over 9000 mm?


Yup, and over 9000 points of fail in the asian market.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 25, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Yup, and over 9000 points of fail in the asian market.



They made Juniper for us poor Asian sods.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 25, 2009)

btarunr said:


> They made Juniper for us poor Asian sods.


Yup....
I want the power but I don't want to kick my HDDs out of the window for a 11+ inch card.
I can remove the HDD cage in my Zaria, but now where do I put my HDDs :shadedshu


----------



## btarunr (Sep 25, 2009)

I wouldn't have minded if they made this a dual-PCB card with PCBs as long as that of HD 5850 (HD 4870). That really wouldn't have cost them much.



Zubasa said:


> I can remove the HDD cage in my Zaria, but now where do I put my HDDs :shadedshu



Stack them up in the empty 5.25" cage?


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 25, 2009)

wonder when these cars will be fast enough that they become a security risk; i.e for brute forcing seeing how its got error checking etc... and way more power compared to a CPU.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 25, 2009)

I will take 2 please


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 25, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I wouldn't have minded if they made this a dual-PCB card with PCBs as long as that of HD 5850 (HD 4870). That really wouldn't have cost them much.
> 
> 
> 
> Stack them up in the empty 5.25" cage?


Well... I need to secure them somehow.


----------



## Easo (Sep 25, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I will take 2 please



O_O O_O O_O


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm.... Would need to buy a new case for that


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah consumer they have some render cards that long too and lots of cases take them but that HDD cage might have to come out like those instruct too. but its just like 3000s 4s were shorter so hopefuly midway they will refresh them.


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 25, 2009)

the size of this pcb will make even my case look small! 

Now, put a waterblock on that and send me one! Please!


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 25, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> Now, put a waterblock on that and send me one! Please!



mind reader


----------



## mtosev (Sep 25, 2009)

WTF? almost 700E for a graphic card? have they lost it?????


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 25, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> mind reader



don't tell everyone....

lol, I wish the wced versions of these babies come out soon!


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 25, 2009)

677 euro = $1000 USD

I wonder how low they will get after nvidia releases the gt300 series


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 25, 2009)

Ohh my ....  that thing is huuuuge... The price too... :shadedshu  Ok it's normal price for such a high power but who buy it ? 


but if they think of selling prices like the 8800 Ultra when it came out many years ago, a real absurdity pay 1000 dollars for a graphics card. 


Should have the current price of a GTX 295.


----------



## Origin64 (Sep 25, 2009)

This thing will CRUSH the Asus MARS, and that costs 1000 dollars too.
In price/performance it's not that expensive. It's so expensive because of it's awsomeness!

Though I will not buy any high-end ATi GPU with stock cooling sine my Asus EAH4850...
The MEMIO temps got up to 110 degrees in almost any game and then it crashed...

When the HD6xxx series launch, I'll get one with WC, till then my system will hold out.
S: It's my birthday today, I turned 16 and am now allowed to drink beer!


----------



## laszlo (Sep 25, 2009)

i won't buy because i'm not sure if Mario will run with it...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 25, 2009)

sweet.

VC length = e-peen length

Not even sure if that small fan on the end will reach ample pressure on the GPU on the far end.. plus all that vents further reducing air pressure.. hsf design fail


----------



## Fatal (Sep 25, 2009)

Sweet card I am glad to see ATI kickin bootay again keeps things competitive nice


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 25, 2009)

This is when it makes sense to use a dual-PCB design, even though the costs may be higher. The size of that puppy is absolutely crazy!

I think it may be time for a new form factor for PCs that allow video cards to grow "taller" instead of "longer"...


----------



## crown (Sep 25, 2009)

Definetly a FAKE

This is only a PR thing for a Online Shop


----------



## Fatal (Sep 25, 2009)

May have to look around not sure what case could handle that bigboy I doubt my 900 could well if I move my cages maybe.  Yeah should fit I would think after looking inside my case


----------



## btarunr (Sep 25, 2009)

Not fake, name of online shop not mentioned.


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 25, 2009)

DAMN !!! it's more expensive than the Ultra O_O

I wish I had a job ;(


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 25, 2009)

I am concerned of the weight of this thing, never mind the length.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 25, 2009)

Too rich for my wallet  would have to upgrade whole system to try and keep up with that baby! I am glad I waited will get a 5870 or 5850 and be happy with that.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 25, 2009)

The GT300 had better be one bad ass card to keep up with this monster!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 25, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Too rich for my wallet  would have to upgrade whole system to try and keep up with that baby! I am glad I waited will get a 5870 or 5850 and be happy with that.



Good point, how much is this card going to be bottlenecked by the much used Core2Duos.


----------



## Fatal (Sep 25, 2009)

Last time I checked I dont crap money  so this card is out of my reach cant afford to upgrade my whole system. Will be nice to see results on what it can do.


----------



## troyrae360 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats thing is almost as long as this


----------



## bogie (Sep 25, 2009)

Will this gfx card be able to run Horace goes skiing?


----------



## crown (Sep 25, 2009)

Its mentioned at other websites

Its Salland  dutch online shop but they removed item now because it was a fake


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2009)

But will is run Crysis?

Sorry I had to do it 

Anyway I would love to own one but anyone who buys this for gaming is a moron. That is WAY to much money to play crappy console ports.


----------



## SteelSix (Sep 25, 2009)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm.... Would need to buy a new case for that



I'm sure a lot of people would need a new case to house one of these beasts; so don't feel bad!

So this pic I posted in the 5870 thread was accurate. Look at X2 length compared to 5870:






I surveyed my Antec 1200 and believe I'm in good shape. Check out the Asus 4890 TOP, a bit of room left. I'll need to move some cables and use the open middle drive bay to nest them. My SSD's are out of the way in the upper drive cage. A decent case for such a monster:


----------



## vivek90 (Sep 25, 2009)

It sucks MAN !!!

5870 is longer than GTX295
& now its 5870x2 even longer than 5870

Now of my knowledge its 5850x2 not 5870x2
Bcos 5870 for there TDP cannot sit side-by side together


----------



## bogie (Sep 25, 2009)

vivek90 said:


> It sucks MAN !!!
> 
> 5870 is longer than GTX295
> & now its 5870x2 even longer than 5870
> ...



I'm sure it can if its water cooled.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd kill for some benchies


----------



## AsRock (Sep 25, 2009)

Dayum that be getting air from the front fans for sure with that length lol.


Price WOW, but AMD do need to drive the prices back up so they can get some of there own fabs.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 25, 2009)

You'll definitely need a full tower for this beast. I can't even begin to imagine how powerful two of these would be..


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Sep 25, 2009)

a bit big.. but PERFECT


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll never own one of these, but I have enough room for cards 5 inches longer then these even XD 

What an awesome piece of kit, in an emergency you could use it to defend your home!

People will think its some sort of ungodly weapon!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2009)

Imagine the price of this in the uk :O


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope the 4 GB version is the standard... Need to be able to max GTA IV if you're spending that much $$$


----------



## btarunr (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup, 4 GB is on the cards (don't mind the pun).


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 25, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'll never own one of these, but I have enough room for cards 5 inches longer then these even XD
> 
> What an awesome piece of kit, in an emergency you could use it to defend your home!
> 
> People will think its some sort of ungodly weapon!


What makes me goes mad is the amount of emty space of these cards.
They will easily make them smaller and sell better.


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 25, 2009)

i hope the store use $1=1 euro conversion, so the card will be priced outside euro for $680.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 25, 2009)

I can only guess that not having things compact helps with cooling *shrugs*


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 25, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I can only guess that not having things compact helps with cooling *shrugs*


It certainly proves to be no much of help.
ATi just needs better cooler and gets rid of the stupid red vents thats a god damn inch right there.

For the X2 all that is going to happen is they are still putting the second GPU on a foot long barbeque.
I don't see any better than the 3870X2 or 4870X2, only difference is a longer e-peen.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Sep 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 677 euro = $1000 USD
> 
> I wonder how low they will get after nvidia releases the gt300 series





Animalpak said:


> Ohh my ....  that thing is huuuuge... The price too... :shadedshu  Ok it's normal price for such a high power but who buy it ?
> 
> 
> but if they think of selling prices like the 8800 Ultra when it came out many years ago, a real absurdity pay 1000 dollars for a graphics card.
> ...



Seriousley why do people constantly insist on converting something from euros to USD, I guarantee it wont be the same conversion, the US always gets better prices than europe, on everything time and time again, yet people always come out with the same crap 

On topic, that is a monster, imagine 2 of those in quad crossfire, you could power a small town with the amount of power that would require, and prices will drop when gt300 comes out. I will wait for a £150 HD 5850 and be happy


----------



## Marineborn (Sep 25, 2009)

*Drools profusly and passes out* *then bursts into flames and yells about chacitos*


----------



## ArkanHell (Sep 25, 2009)

Yo dont need to buy a new case, is modding time!!! grab a can cutter ssissor, and remove all the IDE bays, and put your hard drives on the CD/DVD rooms with screws well attached and some support if is needed. End of the problem.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 25, 2009)

ArkanHell said:


> Yo dont need to buy a new case, is modding time!!! grab a can cutter ssissor, and remove all the IDE bays, and put your hard drives on the CD/DVD rooms with screws well attached and some support if is needed. End of the problem.



I already took my 4 HDDs out of my removable rack, moved them into my empty 3.5" and 5.25" bays, and took out the rack several weeks ago.


----------



## Imsochobo (Sep 25, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Seriousley why do people constantly insist on converting something from euros to USD, I guarantee it wont be the same conversion, the US always gets better prices than europe, on everything time and time again, yet people always come out with the same crap
> 
> On topic, that is a monster, imagine 2 of those in quad crossfire, you could power a small town with the amount of power that would require, and prices will drop when gt300 comes out. I will wait for a £150 HD 5850 and be happy



well, You forgetting that we have better pays than usa.

When my education is done i get 
3500+ euro's a month is surely nothing i complain about 
Currently at 1800 though 

Its more expensive here, okey, we earn more, okey, diffrence = we can afford more in most countries, depending on what country and state we are comparing..


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 25, 2009)

$1K is a little much for a graphics card don't ya think? 
Nonetheless, can't wait to see the benchmarks of this thing!


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 25, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> On topic, that is a monster, imagine 2 of those in quad crossfire, you could power a small town with the amount of power that would require



Don't see why -- each one uses less power than a 4870X2, and people ran two of those all the time.  

That being said -- whatever happened to ATI promising not to sell any cards over $500?


----------



## KainXS (Sep 25, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> $1K is a little much for a graphics card don't ya think?
> Nonetheless, can't wait to see the benchmarks of this thing!



its not gonna cost that much you need to remember that in the UK they pay more for graphics cards than over here in the US.

thats what really sux, people in EU always get ripped off sadly.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 25, 2009)

Apparently AMD's target SEP price is still $500:


----------



## Kaleid (Sep 25, 2009)

Small fan for hot card = fail.

And even if it is awesome in performance it too will be outdated pretty quickly.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 25, 2009)

KainXS said:


> its not gonna cost that much you need to remember that in the UK they pay more for graphics cards than over here in the US.
> 
> thats what really sux, people in EU always get ripped off sadly.


That sucks for those in EU 



btarunr said:


> Apparently AMD's target SEP price is still $500:
> 
> http://images.enet.com.cn/2009/0923/50/6764936.jpg



If that is so, Hot damn!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 25, 2009)

Retail price usually is ± $50 target price, as was with HD 4890.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2009)

wow this is rediculous....seriously i wanted 2 of thse..because let me tell you when you go quad youll never go back...but this is rediculous. wtf am i going to hold it up with? do they come with suspension lines that bolt on to your cases cross bar? because at that price i will not buy them seperatly.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Sep 25, 2009)

hehe, that will fit in my case with ease 
Old unusual server case FTW


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 677 euro = $1000 USD
> 
> I wonder how low they will get after nvidia releases the gt300 series



I don't think they're worrying about that yet... I personally never worry about anything until it happens.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 25, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I don't think they're worrying about that yet... I personally never worry about anything until it happens.


I worry about the 5870 being too freakin long before I buy the card.
Well, it proves to be right.


----------



## lepra24 (Sep 25, 2009)

ATI 
Nvidia say something  if you can't


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> I worry about the 5870 being too freakin long before I buy the card.
> Well, it proves to be right.



Meh, it will fit in my case. Sometimes we have to sacrifice things like size for an ultra over the top high end card.


----------



## icon1 (Sep 25, 2009)

still waiting for Nvidia GT300 series..

but this x2 card from ATI is a beast  *drool


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 25, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I am concerned of the weight of this thing, never mind the length.



you'd be surprised at how light cards get when you remove the stock cooler and slap water or even third part air on them


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Sep 25, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> that is a long graphics card.......



Really long holy cr*p!!!


----------



## lemode (Sep 25, 2009)

I still plan on waiting for the 5890 and whatever’s comparable on the Nvidia side. Hopefully whichever card will be, will end up around $350-$399 USD.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 25, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Apparently AMD's target SEP price is still $500:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/bta070.jpg



Considering a 5870 is $379 and a 5850 is $299, I'm not holding my breath.  

This is going to be the fastest thing around, but unless I'm really wrong (and I hope I am), it'll cost like $650.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 25, 2009)

People complaining about the length, just need to get a bigger case.
If you can afford this card, You can afford a bigger case.


----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 25, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> sweet.
> 
> VC length = e-peen length
> 
> Not even sure if that small fan on the end will reach ample pressure on the GPU on the far end.. plus all that vents further reducing air pressure.. hsf design fail



 How can you judge a fail without even seeing the product in action ? AMD have never released a Fail  and I doubt they would be starting now.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 25, 2009)

Not getting it, once cards stop fitting in my case im done.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the pricing on newegg by the time the X2 comes out will be:
5850 - $270
5870 - $360
5870 2 GB - $405
5850 X2 - $445
5870 X2 - $535
5870 X2 4 GB - $595

Basing this on the differences between between cards on newegg in previous gens and the difference between cards of varying memory... and the differences between suggested retail and actual retail... and the rate at which new cards lower in initial price.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW! That is one long-ass Graphics card and at $1200....I think I'll wait a bit.

But would definitely like to see benchmarks on this baby in comparison to Nvidia


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 25, 2009)

aww i was hoping for 2 GPUs on one die.


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 25, 2009)

Will more than fit in my Mid tower (It would fit even if I put my HDD cage back in).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 25, 2009)

For the most part what things cost in euros they also cost in dollars, so 677E would be $677, not $1000.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 25, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> People complaining about the length, just need to get a bigger case.
> If you can afford this card, You can afford a bigger case.





You're crazy, man!  I'm still running a Stacker 830, and I'm sure one of these cards will have a hard time fitting, considering the 5870 is a little longer than a 4870x2 . . .

No worries, though - I've had a case in the works for a couple of months now 


These things are monstrous, though - I wonder how when they're going to have to start packing PCB support stands with these cards


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> You're crazy, man!  I'm still running a Stacker 830, and I'm sure one of these cards will have a hard time fitting, considering the 5870 is a little longer than a 4870x2 . . .
> 
> No worries, though - I've had a case in the works for a couple of months now
> 
> ...



I have a HAF 922 which is a midtower and a 4870x2 and I literally have like 4" extra beyond the 4870x2. Now fitting the 5870x2 into my CM690, that might prove difficult.


----------



## aj28 (Sep 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 677 euro = $1000 USD
> 
> I wonder how low they will get after nvidia releases the gt300 series



First off, it doesn't work that way. It's more like 677 Euro = $677 USD. Also, that's including taxes... Oh, and the card hasn't even been released yet. Everyone done whining yet?


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol I did the measurements and this thing JUST fits inside my case... You'd think it would break under its own weight. 5870x2 HERE I COME!!!


----------



## Reefer86 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have had a few different cases, and i can say is that once you get a full tower you would never want to go back to those tiny little 'gaming boxes'. The last 4 cases i had i know the 5870x2 would fit in with ease. Maybe on my last case i would of had to move the hard drive tray, but it was removable and could be adjusted. My case atm is a coolermaster cosmos and it would take this card and also a brother with ease, tbh if your case is to small get a new case stop whining. Most quality full tower cases should be able to still hold this beast.

The reason i like full tower cases is so i have more room in the case, better airflow and large/more components ( cpu heatsink, fans, large gfx cards, crossfire,SLI and better overclock ) 

I guess im an enthusiast so i go with the case to go with being an enthusiast.

Although it may fit in my case, the price tag if correct would weigh it down too much for me, i just cant bring my self to pay that much for one component.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sure a 5870x2 will fit in my case, even with the massive amounts of other components I have installed . . . things are just getting tight as it is, what with all the cables, HDDs and everything else.

Big reason why I'm working on another case - a massive cube instead of a tower.  Height will be a little shorter than my current CMS 830, but overall width will be equivalent to my current case depth . . . in essence, think of two towers that have been merged side-to-side.  Opens up a lot of space to re-arrange and better organize everything.


Anyhow - I wasn't originally planning on moving to the HD5000 series just yet, but the performance so far, and the DX11 is very nice - two 5870x2s paired together should be more than capable of holding me over for years to come . . . my current pair of 70x2s will be moved to a secondary rig . . .


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 26, 2009)

Long card is long.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 26, 2009)

I can see two of these on my rig when their up for sale!


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 26, 2009)

Grab an ATCS840 or an HAF932 and you won't have any issues with the size of either the 5870 or the 5870x2.
As you can see there is plenty of room in an ATCS840 with an 5870 installed.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 26, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> People complaining about the length, just need to get a bigger case.
> If you can afford this card, You can afford a bigger case.


Well, the problem about lenght is indeed a serious issue.
I don't give a damn about the 5870X2, but the 5870 is undisputablly too long.
Btw, the get a bigger case logic only works, because you are living in the USA where producing waste is a right by law almost. 
The flat I am living in Hong Kong costed $8000HK thats $1000 per square feet, now getting a new case if fine, but getting a new flat is not fine. :shadedshu

Most importantly, these cards are well over the limit of CEB boards (dual cpu boards) which is 10.5", ATi can't force their customers to get new cases everytime they release a new card.
At lease, nV manage to keep their cards at 10.5" at all times.
Long ass card is long ass, no matter you an fit it or not.
People complain when there is a need to complain.


----------



## pabloc74 (Sep 26, 2009)

remember that this card isn't much better than gtx295, with 1 year min. in the market and "old" technology.
i learn something with ati, never belive what they benchs shows before launch the product. happens with 2*** series, 3*** series and phenom 1 amd processors


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 26, 2009)

pabloc74 said:


> remember that this card isn't much better than gtx295, with 1 year min. in the market and "old" technology.
> i learn something with ati, never belive what they benchs shows before launch the product. happens with 2*** series, 3*** series and phenom 1 amd processors


You never believe any companies own benches, becuase they are always bias.
This is just ow business goes.
Same goes for Intel and nVidia, they always says their products are the best.
Who in their right mind will say their products sucks so plz don't but them? 
There is no point is poking at AMD's prior products, they are history.


----------



## icon1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> People complaining about the length, just need to get a bigger case.
> If you can afford this card, You can afford a bigger case.



yup! or maybe a dremel eh?


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 26, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Well, the problem about lenght is indeed a serious issue.
> I don't give a damn about the 5870X2, but the 5870 is undisputablly too long.
> Btw, the get a bigger case logic only works, because you are living in the USA where producing waste is a right by law almost.
> The flat I am living in Hong Kong costed $8000HK thats $1000 per square feet, now getting a new case if fine, but getting a new fat is not fine. :shadedshu
> ...



Well in fact there is no need to complain. If you think there is such a problem with the length then dont buy it. Simple as that. 
Nobody is forcing you to buy the card OR upgrade your case.


----------



## aj28 (Sep 26, 2009)

Give it a while, and case designers will start manufacturing their products with long-ass graphics cards in mind. Silverstone's SG01-F and SG02-F are good examples... It's an mATX design with compatibility for cards up to 12" long.










Ooooooh that takes me back... In a gut-wrenching kind of way.


----------



## zads (Sep 26, 2009)

Imsochobo said:


> well, You forgetting that we have better pays than usa.
> 
> When my education is done i get
> 3500+ euro's a month is surely nothing i complain about
> ...



What are you studying/becoming? 
That's about average for starting Electrical Engineering salary in the states. 



Zubasa said:


> Well, the problem about lenght is indeed a serious issue.
> I don't give a damn about the 5870X2, but the 5870 is undisputablly too long.
> Btw, the get a bigger case logic only works, because you are living in the USA where producing waste is a right by law almost.
> The flat I am living in Hong Kong costed $8000HK thats $1000 per square feet, now getting a new case if fine, but getting a new fat is not fine. :shadedshu
> ....



Huh? You live in a flat that's only 8 sq ft?? That's some tight dimensions.
Do you sleep standing up?


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Well in fact there is no need to complain. If you think there is such a problem with the length then dont buy it. Simple as that.
> Nobody is forcing you to buy the card OR upgrade your case.


If I think there is a problem I speak out, not hiding it or blindly accepting anything they dump on me.
Freedom of speech it is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Well, the problem about lenght is indeed a serious issue.
> I don't give a damn about the 5870X2, but the 5870 is undisputablly too long.
> Btw, the get a bigger case logic only works, because you are living in the USA where producing waste is a right by law almost.
> The flat I am living in Hong Kong costed $8000HK thats $1000 per square feet, now getting a new case if fine, but getting a new flat is not fine. :shadedshu
> ...


Is the card long? Yup. Do some people need to get a larger case to support it? Oh yeah. Is this card necessary to run any particular game? Nope. 

So now explain to me how ATI is "forcing" you to buy anything when a 3870 will run any game out right now just fine? This is a top end GPU my friend. A luxury component. No one "needs" this to run anything. I mean ATI isn't China. They're not forcing you to do anything. 

Like what I did there?


----------



## newfellow (Sep 26, 2009)

It's just funny people keeps saying this card is huge. I mean seriously it's only 11.1inc / 28.5cm Any basic Antec case squeezes easily 31cm in the slot just checked my box. Hell on drivebay little forward and it'll do easy up 32-33cm and even looks hell slot nicer than on stock.


----------



## EarlZ (Sep 26, 2009)

Those cards are still "too short" on my LianLi PC-80


----------



## adrianx (Sep 26, 2009)

nice.....  so we have the 5870x2... let see the 6 /8 core cpu from amd


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 26, 2009)

pabloc74 said:


> *remember that this card isn't much better than gtx295, with 1 year min. in the market and "old" technology*.
> i learn something with ati, never belive what they benchs shows before launch the product. happens with 2*** series, 3*** series and phenom 1 amd processors




Actually it is not better at all from the GTX295 which is natural since it is a single core vs dual core...


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is the card long? Yup. Do some people need to get a larger case to support it? Oh yeah. Is this card necessary to run any particular game? Nope.
> 
> So now explain to me how ATI is "forcing" you to buy anything when a 3870 will run any game out right now just fine? This is a top end GPU my friend. A luxury component. No one "needs" this to run anything. I mean ATI isn't China. They're not forcing you to do anything.
> 
> Like what I did there?


At higher resolutions the 3870 is not fine at all.
Try to run GTA VI on a 3870 or RE5 for that matter, it is simply not fine anymore.
The RV670 with 320SPs isn't that much of a monster, it performs somewhere between the 9800GT and the 9600GT.
It is at default with 512MB memory, it easily runs out of frame buffer at resolution of cheap 16:9 monitors.

There is no point in bringing in the 3870, it is pretty much out of stock and it is a waste of energy.
ATi isn't China, because China right now isn't forcing people do do anything. 

Is this card and the 5870 necessary to be so long? Nope.
There really need to be a reasonable limit on the length of components, after all it is a component which is suppose to fit in a standard case.
Your case can fit it, does not automatically means this card should be excessively long.

Everytime I am stating the fact, there is always the Red Army that is chanting "ATi is always right!" after me.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 26, 2009)

That thing is HUGE and making some of them "special" porn stars green with envy. Seriously, they should shorten it or go dual pcb like Nvidia used to do. I don't think it would even fit in my HAF 932. I do like it thought.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> That thing is HUGE and making some of them "special" porn stars green with envy. Seriously, they should shorten it or go dual pcb like Nvidia used to do. I don't think it would even fit in my HAF 932. I do like it thought.



I partially agree . . . TBH, I don't think a second PCB would be the _best_ idea (considering, sandwiching two PCBs together like nVidia had can create a major heat concern, even more-so when we consider the heat output of these GPUs), but some experimentation wouldn't hurt . . .


Really, though, I think the big thing that needs to be addressed is form factor.  We've practically outgrown the ATX form - look at the size of our GPUs, our CPU coolers, the increased demands we place on our NSB/SSB (which would benefit more from being closer together) . . . I mean, sure, our cases can easily fit the motherboard, but the amount of other components your average rig runs quickly cuts off airflow inside a case . . . not to mention the relative size of components is making it harder and harder to install devices.

Just throwing out an idea I think everyone overlooks . . .


----------



## newconroer (Sep 26, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Seriousley why do people constantly insist on converting something from euros to USD, I guarantee it wont be the same conversion, the US always gets better prices than europe, on everything time and time again, yet people always come out with the same crap
> 
> On topic, that is a monster, imagine 2 of those in quad crossfire, you could power a small town with the amount of power that would require, and prices will drop when gt300 comes out. I will wait for a £150 HD 5850 and be happy



And time and time again, Europeans, particularly the English, complain about the US supposedly getting everything cheaper.

What does it matter how much Americans pay? They work, six dollars an hour, you work, six pounds an hour. Americans pay 500 for a card, you pay 500 for a card. 

It's so irrelevant what the actual markup is between cost and sell-out. Do you sit around and do that with everything, milk, shoes, televisions? Would you refuse to buy a Ferrari because in reality they didn't cost anywhere near 400,000 to build?

Just be happy that they actually sell them IN Europe, and not force you to buy them from the end-user side, THEN ship them overseas.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> At higher resolutions the 3870 is not fine at all.
> Try to run GTA VI on a 3870 or RE5 for that matter, it is simply not fine anymore.
> The RV670 with 320SPs isn't that much of a monster, it performs somewhere between the 9800GT and the 9600GT.
> It is at default with 512MB memory, it easily runs out of frame buffer at resolution of cheap 16:9 monitors.
> ...



 The "Red Army"? You're the one from China. Anyway man what you are stating isn't fact. Its opinion.


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The "Red Army"? You're the one from China. Anyway man what you are stating isn't fact. Its opinion.


It is a fact that these cards exceed the limit of the form factors, even longer than workstation boards.


----------



## bogie (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone know what the price of this will be in the UK?


----------



## Sihastru (Sep 27, 2009)

Everyone is looking at the length of the card, when the real interesting bit is the distance between the GPU's. It looks like there isn't enough space for a PLX chip between them. Any chance the connectivity is built in?

The number one reason for the long card is cooling. The frickin' chip gets hot. The cooling surface area is at least twice as it was in the previous generation. For both single GPU and dual GPU cards.

The second reason is marketing. Gamers need to show off their long... cards. The good people at ATI/AMD got that.

About the price. All fanboys should wake up. ATI/AMD is not here to make you feel warm and fuzzy inside... they are here to make money. You think they are making the prices go down in the market, but in reality they are doing what they can just to survive.


----------



## Black Hades (Sep 27, 2009)

Hehe, I am glad that my CM Stacker 810 T01 (after 5 years of service!!) can still cope with everything that I throw at it.  Best damn investment I ever made.

In fact ATi give me your best shot.. after theoretically installing this I still have like ~9 inches left to spare

Note to those that complain about standards....This card is still within regular E-ATX (13") maximum length.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> It is a fact that these cards exceed the limit of the form factors, even longer than workstation boards.



If your case cannot fit this card may I suggest some kegel exercises?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Sep 27, 2009)

newconroer said:


> And time and time again, Europeans, particularly the English, complain about the US supposedly getting everything cheaper.
> 
> What does it matter how much Americans pay? They work, six dollars an hour, you work, six pounds an hour. Americans pay 500 for a card, you pay 500 for a card.
> 
> ...



WTF are you on about I wasnt moaning about the damn price, I was saying that everyone who is converting euros into dollars neednt be because it never works that way, you seriousley need to learn to read and understand a post fully before you start flaming the wrong people  :shadedshu


----------



## HTC (Sep 27, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> WTF are you on about I wasnt moaning about the damn price, *I was saying that everyone who is converting euros into dollars neednt be because it never works that way*, you seriousley need to learn to read and understand a post fully before you start flaming the wrong people  :shadedshu



It sure doesn't.

Here, a 5870 costs 349 euros while the same card costs $379.99 in the US. Applying this conversion rate, the 5870x2 will be around $737: that is if this conversion rate is accurate, which i wouldn't be surprised if it were quite close ...

$737 doesn't seem that high for a new top dual GPU card, wouldn't you dudes agree?

Ofc, conversion rates vary from country to country so it would depend on the country where that particular store is from ...


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If your case cannot fit this card may I suggest some kegel exercises?


Oh me?
My case can fit a 20ft card if I want to.
I am stating the card is longer than it needs to be, not because I can't fit it in.


----------



## pabloc74 (Sep 28, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Actually it is not better at all from the GTX295 which is natural since it is a single core vs dual core...



yes, but remember that is a "new" technology, and can't defeat the top vga actually, single or not. 
if gt300 was the g80 was, there's one only thing that ati will do, reduce price as always done, because they can compite with the competition


----------



## dir_d (Sep 28, 2009)

pabloc74 said:


> yes, but remember that is a "new" technology, and can't defeat the top vga actually, single or not.
> if gt300 was the g80 was, there's one only thing that ati will do, reduce price as always done, because they can compite with the competition



I think your wrong about that Ati reduces prices because its cheaper for them to make thier products. They can go lower than Nvidia and still make the same profit or even more than nvidia thats how they compete. Its a totally diff strategy compared to Nvidia's brute force bigger faster chip philosophy.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 28, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> If I think there is a problem I speak out, not hiding it or blindly accepting anything they dump on me.
> Freedom of speech it is.



They're not dumping anything on you if you don't buy it. If you do buy it knowing the space restrictions, you're basically diving into a dumpster.


----------



## laszlo (Sep 28, 2009)

i see a lot of you talk about this conversion...

the fact is that in US a card cost ~370 USD which has already included the seller profit 

let's say i own a company and buy from US 1000 card and shipp them in EU; i'm sure that the card price including shipping won't be higher than 370 USD at arrival in EU;EU don't have custom taxes for pc and parts only VAT which is up to 25% (depend on country) so the card prices go up to 460 USd;we add another 10% profit for me and the card selling price to retailers will be around 500 USD which will add another 10% so the card price go up to 550 USD=390 EUR  familiar number no? this is why 1 USD=1 EUR;it won't be if EU don't have VAT like US (they'll have soon and the prices will go up but this won't affect EU prices as all goods exported from a country is VAT free)

before someone say that 390 EUR is too much (in Germany the card is 320 EUR) i want to point that the calculation is with 25% VAT and depend from country...(Germany-19%);anyway we'll have almost the same result that 1 USD=1 EUR almost...


----------



## buggalugs (Sep 28, 2009)

*Nvidia is obsolete,,,,*

omg how many mudderfkin eyefinitiies can i hook up to this puppy? I tink a standard 5870 is enuff for me. ya. And you guys crying about teh length, any girl will tell you it all about the girth, anyway dont forget with no power connectors on the end its probably easier to fit in the case.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's another design candidate. The cooler shroud matches that of some of the oldest pictures that came out of ChipHell:

















No, it's not going to look like this, but it's a working prototype:




^You can see a heatsink between the GPUs (there's the bridge chip)

Ze back:




^although the card has 6 + 8 pin power connectors, there's placeholders for two 8-pin connectors.


----------



## wolf (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally I much prefer the design that appears to use 2x Zalman VF8xx series coolers.

As for the length, I love it, my high end cards need to pack a fair amount of 'cleft' to em, however this is biiiiiiiiiiiiig.

Aragorn: If by my life or death I can protect you, I will. You have my sword...
Legolas: ...and you have my bow...
Gimli: ...and my 5870X2...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 28, 2009)

5890x2






and finally, 

6890x2


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome, period.


----------



## Bo_Fox (Sep 28, 2009)

So, it's longer than a 4850X2 from Sapphire??  (Exclusive 4850X2, not 4870X2)

Bigger motherboards (some X58 mobos), bigger cards, and what next?  Will we go back to 5.25" hard drives that use 5 inch platters for 2x the capacity?  I bet many of you guys would love to buy 4TB hard drives even if they were released in such format today!  

And then we'd need new mega-size CTX tower cases to accommodate the bloated sizes, along with 200/300mm fans to cool those quad-chip 600mm^2 GT300 cards on dual PCB's!  What else??


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 28, 2009)

Bo_Fox said:


> So, it's longer than a 4850X2 from Sapphire??  (Exclusive 4850X2, not 4870X2)
> 
> Bigger motherboards (some X58 mobos), bigger cards, and what next?  Will we go back to 5.25" hard drives that use 5 inch platters for 2x the capacity?  I bet many of you guys would love to buy 4TB hard drives even if they were released in such format today!
> 
> And then we'd need new mega-size CTX tower cases to accommodate the bloated sizes, along with 200/300mm fans to cool those quad-chip 600mm^2 GT300 cards on dual PCB's!  What else??






It looks like the 5870 is a tad longer than a 4870x2 (almost all are the same length, regardless of manufacturer) . . . and considering the 5870x2 will be longer than the 5870 . . . 



. . . this card could land friggin airplanes inside your case.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad I have a real Tower


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Sep 29, 2009)

want want


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG the beast coming out


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 29, 2009)

i think prices still high for this cards until nvidia release something good


----------



## vivek90 (Oct 4, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> 5890x2
> 
> http://www.particle.kth.se/~lindsey/Images/zisc16.gif
> 
> ...



yeah but the interface is PCI-e 2.0 or PCI-e 4.0???


----------



## Reventon (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone know the specs on this beast?


----------



## jaredpace (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the avatar, lucy pinder is so fine


----------



## miamimuscleboy (Oct 7, 2009)

*same length as the 4850x2 11.6"*

my temjin tj6 (upside down) has room for a 14 " card if it needed PSU on top with harddrive case get on of those and plus it looks better than having the video cards upside down in a regular case


----------



## Aceman.au (Oct 8, 2009)

Ill get it if there's a dual molex to 8 pin power connect . Just fits in my case and will sucking air thru the front air filter PERFECT!!!


----------



## po0finga (Oct 29, 2009)

im sellin my wife n kids for 1 of these n if i dont get enough il kill my dad he got a bit of money il inherrit then maybe il buy 2 n the world can worship me for my pc bein so great


----------



## Aceman.au (Oct 29, 2009)

So you value your computer more than your family? Thats sad...


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 29, 2009)

The size is, ironically, not a problem for my P180 Mini provided I remove the bottom HDD cage. ^_^


----------



## po0finga (Oct 29, 2009)

l33tGaMeR said:


> So you value your computer more than your family? Thats sad...



no i just get a quiet life from my computer
u try livin with my wife n kids


----------



## Bo_Fox (Oct 29, 2009)

po0finga said:


> im sellin my wife n kids for 1 of these n if i dont get enough il kill my dad he got a bit of money il inherrit then maybe il buy 2 n the world can worship me for my pc bein so great


----------

